# Using a Delta 1/4 Power Feeder



## fixit (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi All
What is the best way to mount and use a power feeder on a router table.
Thanks
Billy


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know, didn't even know that was possible, but it sounds like something I would not care to do. 

But, I'm sure someone on here can give you better advice than I can.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Billy

On spindle moulders (shapers) which are similar, but a lot larger in many cases, the powerfeed arm is mounted at the rear on the left hand side.

If it were mounter on the right hand side it would restrict the infeed procedure

I'll find a pic and post it later on to show what I mean

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

G4176 1/4 HP Power Feeder

It's not a big deal to mount one on a router table,I had one of the Grizzly ones but did not use it all the time so I sold it off..it was more of a PITA fixture for me. 

==


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

JOAT said:


> ....but it sounds like something I would not care to do.


Unless you have a cast-iron table to bolt it to. Physics is a *****....


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

billg71 said:


> Unless you have a cast-iron table to bolt it to. Physics is a *****....


That or sandwich plate it, i.e. steel plates forming sandwich to bolt through trapping the worktop material

Regards

Phil


----------



## fixit (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Man!!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Billy

This is what I meant by how they are mounted onto a spindle moulder (shaper):









_Above: SCM T160 Industrial Tilting Arbor Spindle Moulder (Shaper) with 1 HP Power Feeder. Note mounting position. The feeder has been swung out of the way to facilitate tool changing and/or manual feeding. These feeder/arm assemblies oftenn weigh 80 t0 120 kg (175 to 265 lbs)_

That same layout is shown in Delta's own handbook:










Delta don't specifically mention use on router tables in their manual, but so long as your table can handle the 40 lb weight without tipping then it shouldn't be a problem, but remember that you may well need to swing the feeder out of the way from time to time and the weight could easily overbalance the router table unless some modifications are made to forstall this. Other firms such as Comatic and Grizzly make a 1/8hp feeder with a much lower weight, circa 22 lbs which might be more appropriate:










Regards

Phil


----------

